# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ηνωμένοι αδελφοί Αγούδημοι [Agoudimos United Bros]

## Espresso Venezia

_"GREEK SHIPPING EMPIRE"
"PROFILE OF THE AGOUDIMOS FAMILY BUSINESS_"

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος που βλέπουμε (ή θα δούμε αν προτιμάτε) στο εξώφυλλο του εξαιρετικού βρετανικού περιοδικού _"Ships Monthly"_ τεύχος _Μαίου 2014_, για το αφιέρωμα στην οικογένεια Αγούδημου. Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον εξασέλιδο αφιέρωμα με την ιστορία των αδελφών Αγούδημου στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία από το 1970, και με πολλές φωτογραφίες από τα πρώτα φορτηγά πλοία της οικογένειας και όχι μόνο.   




> *Agoudimos Lines: United Brothers
> 
> A detailed profile of the Agoudimos family’s shipowning business, which grew from the 1970s into a major Greek shipping empire and included ferry operations.*

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και την πρώτη σελίδα από το εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα του Malcolm Cranfield στο Shipsmonthly. Όπως έγραψε και ο Espresso Venezia, το άρθρο καλύπτει και τα φορτηγά του ομίλου.
Περισσότερα για το τεύχος εδώ: http://www.shipsmonthly.com/magazine/latest-issue

Image1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aνοίγω ένα καινούριο θέμα για την εταιρία που είχαν από κοινού ο Καπτά Μάκης με τον αδελφό του Μίμη. Η εταιρία συνεχίζει τη δράση της ως θυγατρική της Flanmare υπό την οικογένεια του Μίμη Αγούδημου. Οποτε σε αυτό το θέμα προτείνω να ανεβάσουμε τα ιστορικά πλοία που διέθετε η εταιρία όσο ανήκε και στα δυο αδέλφια.

Και ξεκινώ με το ιστορικό ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ Α., ναυπήγησης 1924 στα δανέζικα Οdense ως EMMA MAERSK. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα το πήρε η νορβηγική Norwegian-America Line ως FORDEFJORD Το 1937 μετονομάστηκε σε RENA για άλλους Νορβηγούς και κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου συμμετείχε σε πλήθος νηοπομπών (σχετικά _εδώ_). Tο 1956 μετονομάστηκε σε SLOWACKI για την Polish Ocean Lines (φωτο στο shipspotting αλλά και_ εδώ_). Οι Αγούδημοι το αγόρασαν το 1974 και ταξίδεψε υπό την κυπριακή "Χαλιωτάτα Ν.Ε." ενώ από το 1976 υπό την ελληνική "Κεφαλληνιακή Χάρις Ν.Ε.". Αρχές του 1979 πήγε για σκραπ έχοντας πάνω από μισό αιώνα στις θάλασσες.

Παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία του Ian Schifman με το πλοίο στη Νότια Αφρική:

rodanthi.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα εχει μπερδεψει λιγο το ships monthly.ΗΑ σωστα ειναι <ηνωμενα αδελφια> στην εταιρεια ομως αυτη ηταν και ο καπτα Γιαννης Μελετης γαμπρος των 2 Αγουδημων,εχει παντερευτει την αδελφη τους,εχει δικη του εταιρεια που στεγαζεται στο ιδιοκτητο κτιριο της οδου Ποσειδωνος με την μεγαλη προπελα απο εξω,Το GA δεν ειναι Γερασιμος Αλεξανδρος αλλα Γερασιμος Αγουδημος και το Α.Ν. στην μεση του συμβολου ειναι το Αλεξανδρος Νικολαος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aνοίγω ένα καινούριο θέμα για την εταιρία που είχαν από κοινού ο Καπτά Μάκης με τον αδελφό του Μίμη. Η εταιρία συνεχίζει τη δράση της ως θυγατρική της Flanmare υπό την οικογένεια του Μίμη Αγούδημου. Οποτε σε αυτό το θέμα προτείνω να ανεβάσουμε τα ιστορικά πλοία που διέθετε η εταιρία όσο ανήκε και στα δυο αδέλφια.
> 
> Και ξεκινώ με το ιστορικό ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ Α., ναυπήγησης 1924 στα δανέζικα Οdense ως EMMA MAERSK. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα το πήρε η νορβηγική Norwegian-America Line ως FORDEFJORD Το 1937 μετονομάστηκε σε RENA για άλλους Νορβηγούς και κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου συμμετείχε σε πλήθος νηοπομπών (σχετικά _εδώ_). Tο 1956 μετονομάστηκε σε SLOWACKI για την Polish Ocean Lines (φωτο στο shipspotting αλλά και_ εδώ_). Οι Αγούδημοι το αγόρασαν το 1974 και ταξίδεψε υπό την κυπριακή "Χαλιωτάτα Ν.Ε." ενώ από το 1976 υπό την ελληνική "Κεφαλληνιακή Χάρις Ν.Ε.". Αρχές του 1979 πήγε για σκραπ έχοντας πάνω από μισό αιώνα στις θάλασσες.
> 
> Παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία του Ian Schifman με το πλοίο στη Νότια Αφρική:
> 
> rodanthi.jpg


Ήταν από τα πρώτα βαπόρια που είχα δει το 1976 στον νεοκατασκευασθέντα τότε ΝΜΔ. Στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά είχα δει ήταν τότε το παλαιότερο ποντοπόρο υπό ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## Ellinis

Καράβι του 1941 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Σουηδία ως FENRIS. Στον πόλεμο ναυλώθηκε από τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό και μετέφερε εφόδια στην κατεχόμενη Ελλάδα. Το δηζελοκίνητο πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1966 σε Ιταλούς, το 1974 σε Έλληνες για να πάρει τα ονόματα SPIRIT (74-75), CARMEN FONTANA (75-76), FONTANA (75-76) και KEFALLONIA για τους Αγούδημους. Το 1979 διαλύθηκε στου Μπακόπουλου στην Ελευσίνα. Σχετικά και _εδώ_.

kefallonia1941.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καράβι του 1941 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στη Σουηδία ως FENRIS. Στον πόλεμο ναυλώθηκε από τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό και μετέφερε εφόδια στην κατεχόμενη Ελλάδα. Το δηζελοκίνητο πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1966 σε Ιταλούς, το 1974 σε Έλληνες για να πάρει τα ονόματα SPIRIT (74-75), CARMEN FONTANA (75-76), FONTANA (75-76) και KEFALLONIA για τους Αγούδημους. Το 1979 διαλύθηκε στου Μπακόπουλου στην Ελευσίνα. Σχετικά και _εδώ_.
> 
> kefallonia1941.jpg


Βλέπουμε ότι πέρασε από 2 εταιρείες κολοσσούς σήμερα.Ως ιταλικό STEFANOEMME της Linea Messina κ ως CARMEN FONTANA του Κωνσταντακόπουλου (Costamare).
Ήταν από τα πρώτα βαπόρια του Αγούδημου που γνώρισα,δεμένο ανοικτά του Περάματος κ έχω την εντύπώση ότι το χρησιμοποιούσε σαν πλωτή αποθήκη.

Λόγω ουδετερότητας της Σουηδίας στον Β'ΠΠ ,η χώρα αυτή ήταν πηγή προέλευσης γιά πολλά ελληνικά κατασκευής αυτής της περιόδου εκτός βέβαια από τα αμερικάνικα κ αγγλικά.

----------

